# Potent Mass-Builder; Alpha-1 MAX now available



## Adrenolin (May 7, 2013)

*ALPHA-1 MAX*









ALPHA-1 MAX by BLACKSTONE LABS is a very powerful designer steroid that will illicit significant strength and lean body mass gains in just four short weeks. This methylated version of 1-AD also has a significant conversion to the exceedingly strong but banned Methyl 1-Testosterone (M1T). M1T was arguably one of the most powerful designer steroids to ever hit the OTC market. Therefore, ALPHA-1 MAX possesses two distinct and powerful anabolic pathways that will produce rapid and profound gains in muscle mass and power if proper weight training and nutrition are in place. Users of ALPHA-1 MAX routinely have reported gains of 12-15 lbs. in just one cycle.








ALPHA-1 MAX by BLACKSTONE LABS has been designed for experienced users of anabolic steroids and cycle duration should NOT exceed four weeks. ALPHA-1 MAX does not aromatize which means conversion to estrogen is not a concern. Proper hydration and cycle support is recommended. ALPHA-1 MAX has been purity tested and is the gold standard in Alpha-1 products.








*Nomenclature:* Methyl-1-Etiocholenolol-Epietiocholanolone (20 mg per capsule) Consume 1 capsule twice daily in divided doses.




*CYCLE*:
_WEEKS 1 - 4_
Alpha-1 MAX
2 caps daily


Advanced Cycle Support
4 caps daily (taken at least 3hrs separate from the prohormone)


Anabolic Matrix
4 caps daily (taken with the prohomone)


*PCT*:
_WEEKS 5 - 8_
Clomid
50mg daily


Advanced Cycle Support
3 caps daily


Ultra Male
1 cap daily


_WEEKS 8 - 10_
Eradicate
3 caps daily


Advanced Cycle Support
3 caps daily


Ultra Male
1 cap daily
​





You will need:
Blackstone Labs; 
_(adrenolin10 = 10% OFF entire order)_





1x Alpha-1 MAX
1x Eradicate



IronMagLabs; 
_(adrenolin15 = 15% OFF entire order, plus FREE shipping on orders over $100)_




2x Advanced Cycle Support
1x Anabolic Matrix
1x Ultra Male




ExtremePeptide.com
Clomid (Clomiphene Citrate)​






*PRIVATE MESSAGES ARE WELCOMED!!
I'M HERE TO HELP*​


----------



## c4x (May 8, 2013)




----------



## ebfitness (May 9, 2013)




----------



## heavylifting1 (May 9, 2013)

It would be nice to get some logs going.


----------



## Dr.G (May 9, 2013)

if it is me and i wanted to take steroids i would stick with well established pharmaceutical steroids backed by years of testing. in other words a well known brand straight from a reputable pharmacy... it is more expensive but much safer..but that's me


----------



## Adrenolin (May 9, 2013)

heavylifting1 said:


> It would be nice to get some logs going.


There will be quite a few logs popping up on various forums. I'll be sure to link a few here when they're started.

Here's two guys who've used the compound previously by other companies.


heavydeadlifts said:


> It's this the same thin as CEL's Alpha One???
> 
> 
> If so do want, I had epic strength gains on 30mg for 4 weeks






heroOFtheDAY said:


> Looks like it is the same. I ran it at 40mg's for 4 weeks and blew up quick. I'll definitely be stocking up on this.


----------



## Adrenolin (May 9, 2013)

Dr.G said:


> if it is me and i wanted to take steroids i would stick with well established pharmaceutical steroids backed by years of testing. in other words a well known brand straight from a reputable pharmacy... it is more expensive but much safer..but that's me


It is a fully active steroid, possessing anabolic activity greater than Anadrol on a mg per mg basis. Expect BIG gains in size & strength when dosed at 40-60 mg daily. 60 mg daily (3 caps) will provide results equal to about 20 mg of M1T. Side effects are very similar to, although more mild than M1T. This product should not be susceptible to aromatization.


----------

